# A few shots from an engagement session in Yosemite



## Vtec44

I'm shooting the couple's wedding next year.  They wanted to have some photos at Yosemite so I hauled my row boat there and an assistant to shoot their engagement session.  I still have to touch up these but whatever.  These are just the day after preview


----------



## tirediron

Nicely done!


----------



## cbarnard7

I really like these...shows off the couple's love for the outdoors. I also like the muted colors. Well done!


----------



## Derrel

I love the old wooden rowboat...what a great prop! Just cannot get those kinds of images without a boat!


----------



## Vtec44

Thanks ya'll!   Yeah the boat is my best prop investment ever!  I get to use for personal recreation too.  LOL


----------



## nhilcissistic

Here's to the day that I will be looking forward to when I get to become as good as you. lol

Amazing photos!


----------



## Rgollar

Top notch photos


----------



## Vtec44

nhilcissistic said:


> Here's to the day that I will be looking forward to when I get to become as good as you. lol
> 
> Amazing photos!



You gotta raise your standards and shoot better than me, but thanks!!


----------



## mmaria

nice job!

I'm afraid of heights so #4 is really tricky for me to look at


----------



## Vtec44

mmaria said:


> nice job!
> 
> I'm afraid of heights so #4 is really tricky for me to look at



Thanks.  It's an optical illusion.  They're no more than 5 ft above the ground


----------



## George Griffeth

Nice setting for a shoot, the tone of the colors goes well with the scene. My favorite are the first two, I think it draws more attention to their surroundings when they're smaller within them.


----------



## Ty Sheers

Nice set of images..only critique would be tops of tree's chopped off in wide angle shot..perhaps if they were closer to you could go wide and low enough?? bloody tough shot though... also tips of flowers out of frame in boat shot... just love them on that rock and laying in grass... processing is beautiful


----------



## pixmedic

the last two are brilliant. 
they are all good, but the last two are really something special.


----------



## Vtec44

Ty Sheers said:


> Nice set of images..only critique would be tops of tree's chopped off in wide angle shot..perhaps if they were closer to you could go wide and low enough?? bloody tough shot though... also tips of flowers out of frame in boat shot... just love them on that rock and laying in grass... processing is beautiful



I was already in knee deep in water with slippery/muddy bottom for these shots while carrying almost 10k of camera equipment in addition to positioning the rowboat, so there was  some sort of compromise so I don't fall while moving, or  accidentally dip the camera gear into the water from getting too low.  LOL


----------



## Vtec44

pixmedic said:


> the last two are brilliant.
> they are all good, but the last two are really something special.



Thanks!!!


----------

